# Lack of interest in sex



## Hufftie (Nov 26, 2011)

Help me!
I really am not bothered if I have sex...
How do I tell my wife!?
Suffering from depression but not on medication.
Married for 11 years.
She wants sex and I don't...
Think I have a fear of intimacy.
:-(


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

How long have you been feeling this way?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

And have you considered talking to a professional. And getting a complete physical. 

How old are you? And why do you throw out the "fear of intimacy" idea?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hufftie (Nov 26, 2011)

I've always felt that sex is far more hassle than it's worth. I don't find the sense of closeness it it's supposed to bring is worth the effort put in. I don't really enjoy cuddles and kisses and have only had sex and been close with my wife because that is part of my job as a husband even if it isn't what I want.
I'm 39 years old and have been married for 11 years. We have been together for 19 years.
I have suffered from depression for a long time and have seen my GP and a counsellor about it and we have, as a couple, had counselling.
I drink more than I should too:crazy:
My wife and I get on fine apart from that. I just feel like I'm living a lie.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

There have been times when I have thought: "Oh, I hope my wife doesn't want sex!" (Tired, or feeling out of sorts.)

Then my wife starts to gently caress my ankle and suddenly I am sooo ready for sex!

She found that out by accident, one day, when she touched my ankle just to get my attention. Which it did!

I think, OP, you need a medicines review and counselling.


----------



## marcgaugha (Aug 27, 2012)

I've always felt that sex is far more hassle than it's worth.


----------

